# Patterns for Lamb coats



## Wollett (Jan 21, 2013)

Any patterns out there or sites that have plans for the lamb coats for after lambing? Most lead to show blankets.


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

For my dogs, I live the t strap pattern. You have the cape and chest to fit, then a large T hangs off the front of the chest piece. You grab that between the legs, put one arm of the t up each side and they fasten together over the back. Secure and keeps the belly warm without any dangling things below to get dirty.


----------



## baileysclublamb (Nov 17, 2013)

I just made one out of an old comforter for my bottle lamb. Just a square with elastic for the back legs and then a V cut out for the neck, and Velcro for the chest flaps. They work well for me, But I have always wanted to use the T strap idea with a wool blanket material. Also, sometimes I make a no sew blanket, cut a square of thick fleece, cut a V for the neck, And cut slits where the legs go( got that pattern from Premier1's blankets)They work well.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

There is one in the new book "Adventures in Yarn Farming" by Barbara Parry (Great read btw!). It is a knit pattern, but wonderful idea to use your fleeces to make jackets for your babies!


----------



## ErikaMay (Feb 28, 2013)

I had a V shaped piece of Pendlton fabric hanging around. just cut little arm holes in it and it covered her back, but left her belly and butt open so it stayed clean. nothing fancy..but totally classy.


----------



## KimTN (Jan 16, 2007)

I use old sweaters from my little dogs. They fit perfectly. I like the ones with the back leg straps and the turtle necks. Sometimes you can find them on sale for cheap. I have size small and medium and haven't had a lamb smaller or bigger than those two sizes. You can toss the sweaters in the washing machine after you finish with them. I've had some sweaters in service for about 7 years now.


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

I make lamb coats from polar fleece that look like mini horse coats with Velcro strap to hold chest ends together and a Velcro strap just under arm pits, no strap between hind legs thou, they look so nice in their coats and with putting hand under it, is very warm. Sometimes I'll get a ewe that hates the coats and protests them on her lambs so I have to comply with Mom so she doesn't hurt the baby.


----------



## Sunmill (Apr 26, 2011)

I've attached a rough paintbrush drawing of what I use. It's ridiculously simple and very effective, I can cut 4 out of an adult sized fleece hoodie - one from each sleeve, one from the front and one from the back.

It's just an oval with two "arm" holes towards the front. These never come off, I've never had one get tangled and they're quick and easy to wash. Nothing covers the water works and by the time they are outgrown, the lamb really doesn't need a coat on at all. 
Here's a lamb with one on


----------

